# Beginner training for girl?



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey ladies

My girl friend has just started the gym, she's wanting to 'tone up' lose fat all around and just look better.

She's a size 8 so nothing wrong, just wants the athletically/ huge a55 look or whatever. Anyways, I'll post photos via PM if anyone wants any.

But what kind of training would she start with? She's can currently do 3x a week so I was thinking 3 full body work outs?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Pics please


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My girl friend has just started the gym, she's wanting to 'tone up' lose fat all around and just look better.
> 
> ...


Surely you don't need anyone to advise you on this....


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

haven't you learnt anything from your time training?

I think the principles of training are universal across both genders

slight changes in form here and there but other then that the physiology is quite similar

also surprised you used the word "tone up" after training for so long


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Surely you don't need anyone to advise you on this....


Im sure your advise would be Test, Tren and 10'000 cals a day wouldn't it :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My girl friend has just started the gym, she's wanting to 'tone up' lose fat all around and just look better.
> 
> ...


Agree with what everyone else has said in that apply what you doo.... My ex started training and she was doing an upper lower split and enjoyed it. I would say upper once a week for her and twice lower if she wants to work legs/ass! Monday - lower, Wed - upper and Friday - lower again?

I'm sure @Kristina is the best person to help though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Im sure your advise would be Test, Tren and 10'000 cals a day wouldn't it :lol:


She's a woman.... So just Tren and Var


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes said:


> Pics please


Agreed !!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> She's a woman.... So just Tren and Var


Looking at @HDU it wouldn't surprise getting his mrs on Tren and Var - youve got the veins from it aint you @HDU :thumb:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Looking at @HDU it wouldn't surprise getting his mrs on Tren and Var - youve got the veins from it aint you @HDU :thumb:


I think @ausbuilt had his girlfriend on Tren year round.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Training for a girl is no different from training for a man. Start off with compount lifts which will give her a good foundation to build on.

Im doing a good PPL routine at the min that Kristina put together for me, its rough but i throughly enjoy it, i leave the gym feeling lilke ive had a good work out

Legs:

leg extentions, Squats, SLDL, Good Mornings, Ham curls, kickbacks and side raises & Walking lunges

Push:

Tricep dips, DB Bench press, DB Shoulder Press, french press, push ups, lat raises and tricep pushdowns

Pull:

Deadlift, BB row, Close grip pull downs, seated cable rows, DB hammer curls, Decline crunches and chin-ups

This is my training plan, of course its only an example, she'd have to find what suits her best


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Cue everyone asking for pics :laugh:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

HDU said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My girl friend has just started the gym, she's wanting to 'tone up' lose fat all around and just look better.
> 
> ...


I'd personally recommend as much compound training as possible and building that solid base with things like pull ups, chins, dips, deads, squats, rows etc.. and personally I'm a huge advocate of high frequency training. Either a 3 x full body program would definitely reap superb results at that stage; her progression and growth will be very efficient with that program no doubt.

If she's not keen on that, I would at least make sure she's doing a 2 or 3 day 'split' (PPL or UL).

Also, in the early stages, there's absolutely no need to overcomplicate the training; she'll get a LOT of mileage out of any program that has the bread-and-butter basics.

Same thing that I would generally recommend for either male or female. Her training shouldn't be any different just because she's a girl (in context with her needs, as oppose to someone else who might need specific programming for different goals etc).

Hope that helps! :thumbup1:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Kristina said:


> *I'd personally recommend as much compound training as possible and building that solid base with things like pull ups, chins, dips, deads, squats, rows etc.. and personally I'm a huge advocate of high frequency training. Either a 3 x full body program would definitely reap superb results at that stage; her progression and growth will be very efficient with that program no doubt.*
> 
> If she's not keen on that, I would at least make sure she's doing a 2 or 3 day 'split' (PPL or UL).
> 
> ...


*I would agree with Kristina...... 3 day full body, only big compound moves, she will tone and lose fat with out any real diet modifications*


----------

